# A never recorded symphony of the Mozart's catalogue: KV 98 - Symphony No. 56



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

It was once thought to have been written by Mozart, but now the author is uncertain. However, the symphony is in the Mozart's catalogue.

A youtube channel provides a MIDI of the first movement, so we can hear the melody.

Would you like to have a recording of this piece? How do you rate the melody?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Horrible, but would say the same for a MIDI rendition of the Jupiter or any other orchestral work. What do you hope to glean from opinions on this?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Horrible, but would say the same for a MIDI rendition of the Jupiter or any other orchestral work. What do you hope to glean from opinions on this?


I asked an opinion about the melody, not about the arrangement. You voted horrible, someone else voted "good". If I had voted (I never vote to my own polls, unless it's a competition) I would have voted very good or excellent, which means that I would like to hear an orchestral performance of this piece because I think that this melody needs a serious arrangement.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The melody?

Simple, unoffensive. Filler. Pleasant.

I think the most *surprising* thing here is that NO ONE has ever bothered to properly record it. _I would have thought that EVERY Mozart Symphony would have been recorded by now._

This one seems rather simple and predictable, and could be knocked off with two rehearsals, perhaps only one rehearsal. Most professional orchestra musicians that play this sort of music should be able to _sight-read_ this with no trouble at all.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> I asked an opinion about the melody, not about the arrangement. You voted horrible, someone else voted "good". If I had voted (I never vote to my own polls, unless it's a competition) I would have voted very good or excellent, which means that I would like to hear an orchestral performance of this piece because I think that this melody needs a serious arrangement.


Fair enough, its either not by Mozart or juvenilia - the other K-numbers in that range were written when Mozart was 12-13 years old. To me, this is the first good Mozart symphony, written at the ripe old age of 15


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Fair enough, its either not by Mozart or juvenilia - the other K-numbers in that range were written when Mozart was 12-13 years old. To me, this is the first good Mozart symphony, written at the ripe old age of 15


According to me, the first good symphony is the No. 1 (at least the first movement). I don't think that there is an age where Mozart has composed bad music.

I prefer the symphony 6 of the 11 years old Mozart rather than the symphony No. 12. The first and fourth movements show that he had shots to fire even in prepubertal age.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

to be clear, by good, I mean good by Mozart standards


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

It seems clear that it's not been recorded because it's authenticity is doubtful.

Symphony, K. 98 (Mozart) - Wikipedia


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Forster said:


> It seems clear that it's not been recorded because it's authenticity is doubtful.
> 
> Symphony, K. 98 (Mozart) - Wikipedia


It's the only symphony of the Mozart catalogue which has not been recorded. The other symphonies of doubtful authenticity have been recorded.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

HansZimmer said:


> It's the only symphony of the Mozart catalogue which has not been recorded. The other symphonies of doubtful authenticity have been recorded.


It's not been recorded because it's not considered a symphony from the Mozart catalogue?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Forster said:


> It's not been recorded because it's not considered a symphony from the Mozart catalogue?


KV 98.

KV 18, for example, is not of Mozart, but we have recordings.


----------

